# My new Rosetail from.... Petsmart O.o



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I went by Petsmart to buy a piece of driftwood and couldn't leave this guy. He's really small and his fins are short, some of the other males had even shorter fins who where really cute. I love this guy so much, he's a black fire and a dragon, two of my favorite things

This is him next to one of my big females(almost 2")









I think this one show's how short his tail is the best, when he flares it appears bigger.









there's one funky spot in his caudal fin where it folds weird lol









A little bit of back lighting makes his red really stand out









Back lighting with flash


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

mg: *SO PRETTY!!!!!*


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Thats at petsmart, I thought it was off Aquabid


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

He's so pretty, he looks like a flashy flower. Your female looks unimpressed. I love the look she has. ^_^


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful betta, and absolutely gorgeous pictures. I am jealous! The second to last pic is taking my breath away.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> UglyMuffin777 mg: *SO PRETTY!!!!!*


Thanks 


BetterBetta said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Thats at petsmart, I thought it was off Aquabid


 Apparently I have a good eye at finding aquabid quality bettas in pet stores lol


> CoverMeInClay He's so pretty, he looks like a flashy flower. Your female looks unimpressed. I love the look she has. ^_^


I planned to breed her with my HMPK Glorfindel but he was too aggressive, They would of made awesome baby's 
Here's a better pic of her










> dragonflie Beautiful betta, and absolutely gorgeous pictures. I am jealous! The second to last pic is taking my breath away.


lol, her's a pic just for you of the same male XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought it was aquabid too! Goodness, the color and everything... gah! My jealous. Gorgeous fishy and beeeeautiful pics.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very nice fish. my DT thinks he's a VT, he always lets the top half of his dorsal fold over.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Woooow!!! Awesome betta find!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He does look like an aquabid fish. He's beautiful!


----------



## houndbound (Aug 13, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! Petsmart surprises me sometimes with the gems that can hide there


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!


----------



## Critter Servant (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

That's amazing. Great find. Congrats! 

He's gorgeous, really. 

I hope that I find one pretty like him when I go fish shopping


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

:shock: GORGEOUS!! :-D


----------

